# Cuchuflete's Birthday



## Agró

CUCHUFLETE'S BIRTHDAY!!!

¡¡¡CUMPLE DE CUCHUFLETE!!!


(...y que cumplas muchos más.)

​


----------



## romarsan

Querido Cuchu, que tengas un día precioso y que disfrutes con los tuyos de una fiesta bonita y una, aún más bonita "post-fiesta".

Se te echa de menos, Cuchu.

Abrazo grandote

Para tu jardín ...


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday, Don Cuchu ... _wherever you are ..._


----------



## Vanda

yeah, wherever you are

FELIZ   ANIVERSÁRIO MR CHUCHU!!!!

And here to brighten your day!


----------



## lablady

Has it been a year already? Seems like it was just last week that I honored your birthday with some fine Hemerocallis.

Happy Birthday Mr Cuchu! This year's gift: an excellent specimen.

Wherever you are, I hope you are celebrating your special day.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Wherever you are, please don't forget to come back... we love you too, Mr. Cuchu!


----------



## gatogab

felicidades​ 
*Cuchuflete.*​


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Felicidades!


----------



## chamyto

Puf, siempre tarde.

¡ Feliz cumple cuchu !


----------



## ampurdan

¡Yo también!

Happy belated birthday, Dom Cuchu!


----------



## borgonyon

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Oooops! Troppo tardi?
Happy birthday


----------



## SDLX Master

My best wishes for joy and happiness now and always, Cuchu! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mate

For old time's sake, happy birthday, our dear forero & bedel.

You keep us all wondering, what's up?! Long time no see, my old friend. Come on, do not just leave!

Te lo digo con todo el cariño y respeto que sabés que tengo por vos


----------



## Cagey

Yes, we all want to wish him a [belated]

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

 Where's Cuchu?

Happy Gardening ​


----------



## audiolaik

All the best, cuchu! (Why am I always late?)

Audio & AudioJnr


----------

